# Advise on a new snow blower purchase



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I'm new to snow blowers and this forum and am looking for some advise before making a purchase decision. I have been doing a lot of research on snow blowers and found that basically people recommend Honda, Ariens, and Toro machines above all else. As a very happy owner of a Honda HRX mower I am inclined to consider Honda first as I feel their quality is top notch. First I will say that I have been considering a two stage machine but don't know if I need one and would like some input on that as well. I live in a Saint Paul MN suburb where we don't get as much snow as in northern MN for instance but we can still get a good snowstorm every so often. I have a 2 car wide 2 and half car length driveway that is concrete and very slightly sloped. 

Can I get by with a Honda single stage unit like the HS720AA or should I be considering a larger 2 stage like a 24in size?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A single stage can always work. They are ideal for maybe 4" - 8" of snow. You can probably go up to a foot, but it will get difficult. If you are expecting a lot of snow you will be best to go out there a couple times while it is still snowing so you don't end up with too much to handle.

I had an old MTD single stage that I found I was able to push down on the handle to lift the front end up slightly. Most single stages are light enough that you could take the snow down in layers if you don't mind pushing the machine manually.

The other thing that might get you is what the snow plows push into the end of your drive way. You might find yourself fighting that or using a shovel to break some of it down to make it easier.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It can also depend on your ability to do the occasional EOD breakups as Shryp describes. As a younger lad a single stage was all I needed. Now I appreciate the "heavy snow lifting" that a 2 stage model can deliver. I also like that I don't have to go out multiple times during an extended snow and I have the peace of mind knowing that I can handle just about any snow event that comes my way. Like this one pictured from last winter.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Get a 2 stage. that way you will be prepared for when the bomb drops on us. here in the frozen tundra. and we all know it will. maybe not this year because of EL NINO cooking up in the pacific. but then the weather monkeys have been wrong before. and who knows about year after that. or if we get one of those pain in the TUCUS polar vortexs. that we bumbled through a few years back.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

A two stage 24" (or 28") will handle anything you need, for your size driveway. Given its size and gradual slope a wheeled unit would be better for you. Any of the brands you mentioned would do the job but if your budget allows, I'd recommend a Honda. 

A single stage would work but you'll work harder. Why hand-shovel EOD street plow banks? That's why you're buying a machine, so my advice is to get one that will handle the hardest part of the job.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys it's very helpful. Anyone have any experience with the Ariens 24 Compact? I was thinking this might be a good 2 stage snow blower for my needs instead of a single stage Honda 720 Series. I know it's probably not as good as a Honda 2 stage but it's also a lot less money.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I had one I sold recently. The size was nice and the power was ok (nothing to write home about). My biggest issue was traction. I have a fairly steep drive and, with one wheel unlocked for easier turning (no Auto-Turn on this model), I would get a fair bit of wheel spin, even with the large directional tires. It may work quite a bit better on a flat drive as it generally gets very good reviews.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

A small wheeled two stage like others have suggested would be ideal.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

obionekenobi said:


> Thanks for all the input guys it's very helpful. Anyone have any experience with the Ariens 24 Compact?.


How close are your neighbors? The compact 24 does not have much throwing distance due to the smaller impeller. Cause of the smaller impeller (diameter) you need to load more snow into the bucket to reach the blades of the impeller. Ariens uses the same center line shaft location for all their machines, the outside radius of the impeller sits higher up in the bucket

Personally I would not get the compact. If you wanna go ariens, look in the deluxe family. I also think you are on the right path in looking at 2 sage as compared to a single stage. I have a single stage as well as my 2 stage. Single stage is nice for the lighter snow falls, but it does have some issues with the EOD, unless you can get to that task as soon as the plow passes. If that wind row has a chance to set or firm up, it's hard on that light gauge equipment.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. I ended up ordering an Ariens Deluxe 24 at a local dealer that will be assembling and delivering the snowblower this next week. I was really impressed with the build quality and zero turn features of this unit. I'm looking forward to getting out to test this baby out!


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Since you have a relatively small driveway you could go either way. With up to 4-6 inches of snow you will be quicker with a single stage because they are much more maneuverable. However you will have a tough time with the single stage in the 12 inch plus storms, and the end of your driveway.


----------



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

obionekenobi said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I ended up ordering an Ariens Deluxe 24 at a local dealer that will be assembling and delivering the snowblower this next week. I was really impressed with the build quality and zero turn features of this unit. I'm looking forward to getting out to test this baby out!


That's the one I am seriously considering buying. I can get it at $999 and I understand that is the low end of what they sell for. Funny thing is that the Compact 24 is only $100 less.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Snowzer I got my Deluxe 24 for $999 as well after noticing the Compact was $899 and I could get a much more powerful machine for $100 more. It may feel like overkill sometimes for me but I know it will come in handy when we get a massive snowstorm. The Deluxe is a good bit larger than the Compact when you compare them side by side. But I think for the price difference the Deluxe is the way to go.


----------

